# Cinnamon Teal I.D



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

According to the guidebook:

Cinnamon Teal
Drakes are dark red with a yellow eye. Males and females look very similar
early in the year. Length: 15 inches | Weight: 1 pound.
Eclipse Drake

What's wrong here?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Fowlmouth said:


> According to the guidebook:
> 
> Cinnamon Teal
> Drakes are dark red with a yellow eye. Males and females look very similar
> ...


Pictures???


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay, here's a photo.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Had red eyes instead of yellow last I seen. And 15" long? That's one big teal...


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes Sir! I have shot a bunch of these over the years and I have never got one with yellow eyes. I know there are variations in eye color, maybe orange but not yellow. Wikipedia even states red as the eye color. So, is the guidebook wrong? I'm not trying to nitpick, just want to be clear on this.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

The guy that wrote the description will probably shoot more than one pintail this year.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Pretty sure they're red:


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

For what it is worth, I did shoot a C. teal with yellow eyes. But most are red. I thought it seemed a bit fat at a pound though.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

another pict --reddish orange eyes


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I found one!
https://i.pinimg.com/236x/b7/7b/61/b77b61784cadf46a8197b1b888f0d50c.jpg

I kind of want to start a rumor of a rare breed of yellow eyed cinnamon teal.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I found one!
> https://i.pinimg.com/236x/b7/7b/61/b77b61784cadf46a8197b1b888f0d50c.jpg


The bird in your attached image is not in full fall colors, neither was mine. Perhaps they change along with the plumage?


----------



## Shadow Man (Feb 22, 2017)

Maybe the "yellow eye" is a mutant characteristic due to the high levels of mercury in the GSL. (Kinda like the terminater)!!!!


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

Who let Jeff write the description this year? Everyone knows the dudes colorblind!.


----------

